# Little Princes and Princesses, or: When Our Kids Were Still VERY Little



## LaFoto (Dec 14, 2005)

The amount of baby photos of little Maria makes me go all soft inside and I dug out the albums of the times when my two were this little. I was thinking and thinking where to put them and then decided to start a Theme, so others can also search through their albums and find photos of their little ones from between 0 days to about 4 weeks of age, or so...

My little Prince on the day he was born (with a much thinner husband with lots more hair than today, over 16 1/2 years later):







10 days old (blurry photo, sorry, cr***y camera and my attempt to photograph with the window light only)






4 weeks old, taken by my sister on our dad's birthday, and my little "prince" is resting on my left shoulder






And my little "princess" on the day she was born (and we already were back home, for we returned home only some three hours after she was born) (Photo taken by my sister)






Also at 10 days of age, again a blurry photo, taken with the same cr***y camera, again in an attempt to use only window light (and from behind, no less :roll: )






And the following two were taken by my sister again on my son's birthday, he turned 4 years old when his baby sister was 2 1/2 weeks old:











By then he already was a biiiig help, as you can see!


----------



## Knopka (Dec 14, 2005)

I love the fourth shot, LaFoto!!! The way she's looking at you just makes my heart melt...
I don't have kids of my own yet, but I have quite a few photos of others' children . I'll try to find them soon...


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 14, 2005)

soooooooo cool LaFoto!!  here is one from yesterday!  I hope we get some more in here!


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm going to post pictures of my boys. I don't want to freak anyone out with the pictures of my oldest boy, Blake (4 years). He was born with cataracts and then developed glychoma and now has a glass eye. My youngest boy's name is Skyler (21 months)





^^ Blake at 1 month old^^




^^ I can't find the original of this pic, but this is Blake at 1 month^^




^^ Blake at 8 months with the glychoma showing^^




^^Blake at 11 months. The docs had removed his left eye for preperation of his glass eye^^




^^Here's he his with his new glass eye^^




^^Here he is at 18 months

-----------------------------------------------------




^^Here's Skyler 1 day old^^ 




^^Here ar my boys with Skyler's first day at home




^^Skyler at 2 months




^^Skyler at 3 months




^^Skyler and GG. Notice they have the same cheeks^^




^^Attempting nap time^^




^^Skyler starting to scoot
-----------------------------------
And here they are today


----------



## BubblePixel (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for the thread LaPhoto!
Your pics are so sweeeeet!!!... :heart: 

Here's a snapshot of my youngest son, 3 months old Jacob, taken this morning just before nap time...


----------



## DiamondCactus (Aug 17, 2009)

My Ella 14 months


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 9, 2020)

My youngest in 2010



 

This is her in 2019.



 


This is ZombiesniperJr in 2006


 

And Jr in 2019.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 9, 2020)

Spencer as a baby...14 months???


----------

